# Swim bladder problem???



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

one of my friends just phoned me up as she has just set up a goldfish bowl and added 4 black moors, one of them is on its side at the top and only moves when touched or when food is added, I suggested it is a swim bladder problem and to keep the water good and add some salt, I think it is a swim bladder fault as this is commen in fancy goldfish, and it is still trying to eat (suggesting it is not really serious at the moment) but as far as I am aware there is no treatment apart from keeping the water good - is there?

she has seperated the ill fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link

heres another handy link

heres another handy link

heres another handy link

heres another handy link


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mmmike247 said:


>


 what?


----------

